# Tire rub



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I bought my 04 m6 GTO with bald tires and after replacing them with the same size of what was already on, 265-35-18 and on take off the back passenger side tire rubs and on bumps it does as well.

I have replaced my shocks with the monroe passenger but they didn't seem all that good and wondering what is the best route to take for the money on springs, shocks and may even go ahead and replace front struts since my car is at 76k miles.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Those might be a little big to fit w/o modification. 2354018 was the 'stock' size for 05-06 w/18s. What wheels are you running?


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

They are made by Drag 18x8, I am wanting to go down to stock 17 inch rims for the car but have to wait til I can afford good tires for them as well. I believe it is the 18inch option of these: Drag Wheels. Extreme Alloys. | DR-34 (GLOSS BLACK, GUN METAL, SILVER, CHROME) they came with the car when I bought it so I am not 100%


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are nice but I'm just too 'old school' for multi bolt pattern rims. That link doesn't show them as being available in the proper bolt pattern, however.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Those are nice but I'm just too 'old school' for multi bolt pattern rims. That link doesn't show them as being available in the proper bolt pattern, however.


https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...69964176230_545301229_9366171_964588001_n.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/silvernova/IMAG0069.jpg
that is for the wheel, but not to get too far off topic, what are good shocks/springs/struts for the price, I have seen kings which seems pretty pricy and that delivery takes forever, Lovell which seem pretty pricy but good and Megan Racing street series which are a little better in price but have no clue of the quality and I am doubting with my 265 width tires I want lowering springs trying to stay around stock height.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Also just to make sure, I don't think it is just my tire's width due to it only ocurring on the passenger side and it happens with bumps just not take off, and hasn't rubbed on the driver side at all.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I run 245/40/18 all around on stock suspension height with no rubbing. A set of drag bags in the rear will eliminate your launch problems. If your are going to drag race the car, 17's would be a better idea. I ran 17's with drag radials and they hooked up just fine until I added a supercharger.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Not planning on drag racing and it only occurs on the one side so it shouldn't just be a tire width issue I am guessing the spring is sagging and just not sure which stock height to go to, guessing lowering springs is not really an option but not sure which brand to go with, Pedders, Kings, Lovell, Megan Racing, those are the ones I know of.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't put Megal Racing products on a beater.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't put Megal Racing products on a beater.


They looked kinda cheap so I was guessing to stay away from them but wanted to verify


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Kings, Lovells, or Pedders, in that order (stiffest to softest)


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone tried BC racing suspension parts, just saw them on kollarracing


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

I just put the Lovell's Eliminator kit on my 05 along with a 30mm front and a 20mm rear sway bar. Also some poly strut mounts and frountrr bushings. All can from Kollar.  What a difference it has made. The overall ride is better and the cornering is great. Also the great service from Kollar's made everything that much better.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If your only rubbing on the fender lips, have them rolled. Paid $100 to have mine done. Way cheaper than buying suspension parts.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> If your only rubbing on the fender lips, have them rolled. Paid $100 to have mine done. Way cheaper than buying suspension parts.


I definitely have considered it, but it is somewhat noticeable different for the ride height on the drive rear to the passenger rear side, would say about a half inch, guess it is noticeable to me but still. 

Also to the Eliminators are what I have been really looking at from Kollar, I just bought some shocks but they seem really cheap from Monroe, and considering getting the stock height Elminator bundle just gotta get the money saved up, 1,150 or so is a decent hit to the wallet.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Jeffcarr said:


> Anyone tried BC racing suspension parts, just saw them on kollarracing


I've heard nothing but great things about BC coilovers. They will be cheaper than a proper Shock/Spring set from lovells or pedders, and will offer the adjustability for ride height.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Rob


----------

